# Video...Eight frame box construction



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Enjoy...Hope you don't get motion sick, the one handed construction is interesting.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Bluegrass, you have a lot more talent then me...I can't even get the boxes from Dadant to line up straight...I could only imagine trying to build them myself....I know I would have plenty of scrap wood to start the wood stove! And to do it one handed, wow...impressive!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bluegrass said:


> Enjoy...Hope you don't get motion sick, the one handed construction is interesting.


You have only one hand? Is that why there aren't any hand holds on the boxes? Otherwise they look nice.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I am doing it one handed because I am holding the camera in the other. I have one router...the rabbits I cut with the fence mounted on the router and after assembled I move it to the router table and cut the hand holds in. I find that if I cut them in before assembly I am more prone to mistakes in getting the top and bottoms in the right place. 

I end up with plenty of scrap for the wood stove too. I started with enough wood to build 11 boxes and ended up with 9 after a few miss-haps while cutting the frame rests in.


----------



## prisoner#1 (Apr 14, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> Enjoy...Hope you don't get motion sick, the one handed construction is interesting.


you just have to be smarter than the wood to accomplish it
I'm notorious for using my feet to hold my work, guess it makes me a monkeys uncle


----------

